# Schoenberg's Verklatre natch is amazing, what is the best version?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay before in the past i did not like Schoenberg at all except for his chamber orchestra vol 1-2.
I had countless lisen to la nuit transfigure but the result was unfructueous, meaning i simply could'aint
follow or understand the masterpiece.. i had to be in the right mood....

Until a night i smoke a cone before sleeping and decided to play verklatre natch, what a joy ride this was, it's not very atonal , well it's slighty progressive and the progression are uneasy for newbie ears to classical.

The best way to lisen to Schoenberg verklatre natch is Under influence, it could be weed or brandy
or shroom(ockay maybe not shroom).

I finally dig Schoenberg Verklatre natch , sometime uneasy lisening rewarding, now i rank this œuvre majeure close to Debussy la mer.Because it transport me trought music outside in Schoenberg matrix.

The best way to lisen to Schoenberg is to first relax rest on a bed or a coach , get stone or a bit drunk
now abandon yourself to the music embrace the sonority, forget about your day at the job or the kid or whatever , empty your mind.Imagine your on a ship and no one driving but the music and it's Schoenberg conducting your ship trough a heavy storm than finally tranquility setle in, you land in safe water(i dont know if you guys understand where m heading whit this).

The chaos that occur in this piece is like a stormy night in the wood, the title verklatre natch dont lie
in his epicness.I hope you like this post buy the way is zubin metha version the best? what are the best version of this forgotten gem.


:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the Julliard String Quartet with Walter Trampler and Yo-Yo Ma, and like it a lot!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I prefer the sextet version to the string orchestra arrangement (though both are excellent), and the version recorded here by the Hollywood Quartet (in 1950, not 1955 as the video notes state) has the composer's own stamp of approval:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know about "best", but I have this and it serves my needs well:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I have this one and I'm happy with it: http://www.amazon.com/Schoenberg-Suite-Verklärte-Nacht-Pieces/dp/B00000281A

Also has a good recording of the Suite Op. 29.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm fond of the LaSalle recording paired with the _String Trio, Op. 45_


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I tend to listen to Karajan/DG mostly (generously coupled with Pelleas & Melisande), out of these

_String orchestra_:
- CD OrpheusCO/DG
- CD Ormandy,PhiladO/tim 34-00 205240-303
- CD & LP Karajan,BPO/dg 74-xx 474 721-2
- LP Stokowski,StokSO/rca mono lm 2117
- CD & LP Boulez,NYPO/ cbs-sony 11cd 8876 542 9572
- LP Mitropoulos,NYPO/cbs s54068
- LP Desarzens,LausChO/westm st wgs-6296
- LP Ormandy,PhiladO/cbs mono ml4316

Among the less common releases, Stokowski, Desarzens and Ormandy CBS are also nice; I´m not sure sure whether Stokowski´s can be found in stereo.

_String sextet_:
- CD & LP Boulez,EnsIC/ cbs-sony 11cd 8876 542 9572

_Piano Trio_:
- CD Schoenberg/Steuermann:"Verklärte Nacht" arr. f.Klavertrio ()/AltenbergTrio/challenge classics 02 cc72092


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe I need to get stoned first? I've never been able to enjoy this piece. First I bought Von Karajan's mushy orchestral recording which I didn't like, and I also have a sextet recording on the EMI 2 disc set. Will give it another go while enjoying a bourbon & coke!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Maybe I need to get stoned first? I've never been able to enjoy this piece. First I bought Von Karajan's mushy orchestral recording which I didn't like, and I also have a sextet recording on the EMI 2 disc set. Will give it another go while enjoying a *bourbon & cone*!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

If anyone likes Verklaerte Nacht then they should try Schoenberg's Gurrelieder:






This large-scale cantata is based on the love story between the Danish king Valdemar Atterdag and his love muse Tove.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> Verklatre natch


_deprofundis_, did you use a once-copied written version of the work´s title, and then quickly inserted it repeatedly in your text?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah joen_cph i did, i were a bit lazy for this post


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

This is one of my favorite pieces ever, I've heard some performances and these are my two choices.

-For the string orchestra version: Karajan w/ BPO. (DG)
-For the sextet version: Pierre Boulez w/ Members of the Ensemble Intercontemporain (Sony).

Once I heard a Verklärte nacht performance on youtube conducted by Schoenberg himself. But I never find it again. Somebody knows this recording? The sound quality was not good but it was moving.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I have had my first encounter with this work one week ago: it was the sextet version (Ensemble Intercontemporain led by Pierre Boulez). I immediately listened to it again... When I have some time, I will try the string orchestra version.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I prefer the sextet version to the string orchestra arrangement...


So do I, and I can safely recommend this recording by the Vienna String Sextet, paired with Brahms String Sextet No.2 in G major


----------

